# Is something brewing with NJ?



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

It sure sounds like it. These two teams have been in and out of discussions all year long, and now tonight Ric Bucher reports on ESPN Radio that NJ GM Thorn is in discussions to land a "defensive minded veteran center", but would not go into details of whom. The speculation was Theo Ratliff.

Would you trade Theo Ratliff to NJ for Nenad Kristic and the Clips #1 pick? 

I think I would.

IF only Nash could follow it up by sending SAR to CHI for A.Davis & Chandler. Or would he really think a Pryzbilla\Kristic center tandem could work?

Another possibilioty is SAR for Glenn Robinson and Dalembert.

This may not be the trade, but I am beginning to seriously think some sort of POR\NJ trade will occur.

A Telfair\Miles\Zach\Chandler foursome with Outlaw\Ruben\Khryapa\Monia and Kristic sound like it would be a very good uptempo running team to me though.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the blazers aren't trading Theo, for whats realistically out there, and what is out there, isn't worth trading Theo for in all reality.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm not sure I entirely agree with you Hap, it obvioulsy depends on who Portland getsfor theo and if any other secondary deals are there to happen.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I'm not sure I entirely agree with you Hap, it obvioulsy depends on who Portland getsfor theo and if any other secondary deals are there to happen.


as we've said in IM's, who can they get that's an improvement enough that it's worth it?

And keep in mind, it has to make sense for the other teams too.

And make sense for us to do it too. Remember how we all were *****ing up a loaf of bread because of how teams could have a layup drill against us last year before Theo was traded here?

do we really think thats what the team needs again? Having Foul'zilla be the starter?

Moving too small and not strong enough Shareef and Zach play the 5 spot?

pass.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Hap are you so sure?

I mean Nenad Kristic and the Clips #1, and ZERO cap responsibility pas that is a pretty darn good return for Theo IMO.

Kristic is going to be a good player, the guy is only 21 and now that he is playing some meaningful minutes is putting up some good numbers. Compare his numbers to the ones Zach was putting up at 21. I don't think Kristic will be a 20 & 10 guy (although anythiing is possible), but he will be a good player, and he has good size at 7'0. 

The Clips pick is unprotected in 06', the year Greg Oden becomes available, and with the Clips history, at worst it will be a lotto pick IMO, and it could potentially land us Greg Oden (wouldn't that be something?).

POR still has SAR to offer for a center, like Chandler or Curry, or perhaps Dalembert, or someone else out there. Pryzbilla and Kristic could man the C position ably IMO.

I don't know, I think it would be a bold move by Nash, and one that is 2-3 years could look like a stroke of genius.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Agreed. Portland and NJ will eventualy do something I think. I still wouldn't be shocked to see carter end up a Blazer at the deadline for SAR, NVE, Damon or Theo. Throw in a pick and younger prospect from NJ and I'd be all for any two of the Blazers I mentioned.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

No way. Kristic was a lottery pick. And for a good reason. This guy is the only young player on the nets roster that could really blossom in the future. 

I think he'll end up being better than Ratliff maybe not defensively but overall. The nets need someone in their front court who can put the ball in the hoop. Kristic may end up being that guy in the future.

If they trade for Ratliff they give up their future for right now. And really how much better does ratliff make them?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

But if they win an NBA title Shaza it would be worth it, would it not?

I think that NJ trading for Carter, is a sign they are going to go for it now, the window of opportunity for NJ isn't that large either.

A Kidd, Jefferson, Carter, Collins, Theo starting five is enough IMO to make them legitimate EC contenders.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> No way. Kristic was a lottery pick. And for a good reason. This guy is the only young player on the nets roster that could really blossom in the future.
> 
> I think he'll end up being better than Ratliff maybe not defensively but overall. The nets need someone in their front court who can put the ball in the hoop. Kristic may end up being that guy in the future.
> ...


I think by bringing in Carter they sent the message that Right now is more inportant than hte future. They are bogged into Kidd, Carter and Jefferson for some time. Add a guy like Theo and they all of a sudden look pretty good in the east, for at least a couple of years.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> think by bringing in Carter they sent the message that Right now is more inportant than hte future. They are bogged into Kidd, Carter and Jefferson for some time. Add a guy like Theo and they all of a sudden look pretty good in the east, for at least a couple of years.


Exactly Schilly. I think Thorn is angling to go for it now.

KIdd, Carter, Jefferson is more than enough offensively, and Theo would provide some much needed defensive presence in the low post.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Nenad Kristic wasn't a lottery pick, he was the 24th pick in the 2002 draft


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone remember a few weeks ago when Nash left the building when his phone rang, but was overheard saying "he's a big time player" or something like that? 

Could he have been trying to sell Kristic to Allen and Patterson?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Hap are you so sure?


yes, I am. doesn't mean it will or won't happen.


> I mean Nenad Kristic and the Clips #1, and ZERO cap responsibility pas that is a pretty darn good return for Theo IMO.


ok, who plays the 5 spot then?

I know everyone keeps acting as tho there's no 5's in the west, but look at the 5's, or 4/5's in the west. 

Duncan (let's be real, he's a C). Fortson, Dampier, Yao, PJ Brown, Stoudemire, Wright. It's not like everyone is Jermaine O'neal in his 3rd year.



> Kristic is going to be a good player, the guy is only 21 and now that he is playing some meaningful minutes is putting up some good numbers. Compare his numbers to the ones Zach was putting up at 21. I don't think Kristic will be a 20 & 10 guy (although anythiing is possible), but he will be a good player, and he has good size at 7'0.
> 
> The Clips pick is unprotected in 06', the year Greg Oden becomes available, and with the Clips history, at worst it will be a lotto pick IMO, and it could potentially land us Greg Oden (wouldn't that be something?).
> 
> ...


I just don't think it'd be a good trade to trade Theo, mainly because who we can get for him (due to his contract, and other variations) isn't worth what he's worth.

so why trade him?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland has a far larger window. 

Zach, Darius, Telfair, Outlaw, Pryzbilla, Ha, Monia and Kyhrapa are all under 24. Add in Kristic at 21 and Portlands pick this year and the Clipps pick next year and portland is geared for the next 5 years. If they somehow added Chandler or Curry or Deng from Chicago....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Portland has a far larger window.
> 
> Zach, Darius, Telfair, Outlaw, Pryzbilla, Ha, Monia and Kyhrapa are all under 24. Add in Kristic at 21 and Portlands pick this year and the Clipps pick next year and portland is geared for the next 5 years. If they somehow added Chandler or Curry or Deng from Chicago....


did you mix medications tonite?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> did you mix medications tonite?


Yes....Why?:|


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I hear you on theo, but I really think that Kristic could play some center, and pryzbilla is no theo, but he is not a total scrub either.

And POR still has SAR to dangle for a center. The Clips pick is the wildcard in this as well, b\c in all likelyhood POR won't see it until 06' and anything can happen, but I'd say the chances are pretty darn good that it would be a lotto pick.

A good young player with size and a lotto pick for Theo? IMO, that is a good exchange.

If Kristic wasn't involved and it was just for another player and the Clips pick I would agree with you, but I think Kristic is a real sleeper (at present).


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> I hear you on theo, but I really think that Kristic could play some center, and pryzbilla is no theo, but he is not a total scrub either.
> 
> And POR still has SAR to dangle for a center. The Clips pick is the wildcard in this as well, b\c in all likelyhood POR won't see it until 06' and anything can happen, but I'd say the chances are pretty darn good that it would be a lotto pick.
> ...


prysbillia is more than just "no theo". he's a foul prone player. Half of what Theo does is just intimidation alone.

I think people would be more upset with the lack of intimidation that another C would bring, than anything else. 

doesn't anyone remember the layup drills that were being passed off as defense last year?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

If the trade of Theo for Kristic and a #1 happens, and we let Damon, NVE and SAR all walk after this year we would be roughly around 36 mil in salaries. That's enough left to land a pretty good shooting guard. So maybe the thinking is Theo for Kristac, a #1 pick and a good shooting guard through free agency.


Just a thought. I am Switzerland on this one I have no opinion either way.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Guys, you can stop thinking about Nenad. He is untouchable from our roster. There is 0% chance we trade him, especially for Ratliff.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Kristic is 16th on the Blocks per 48 in the NBA averaging 1 block in 16MPG only 2.4fouls per game too.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> Guys, you can stop thinking about Nenad. He is untouchable from our roster. There is 0% chance we trade him, especially for Ratliff.



Why? You mentioned on your forum that Theo would be great for your team. If the Nets think they can win now....which they could with a line up of Kidd, Carter, Jefferson, Collins and Ratliff then why not?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You mentioned on your forum that Theo would be great for your team. If the Nets think they can win now....which they could with a line up of Kidd, Carter, Jefferson, Collins and Ratliff then why not?


Because as I said, Krstic is untouchable. Those who follow the Nets will tell you this. And it is useless to list stats, considering he has just recently started playing big minutes, and he has been outstanding.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> Why? You mentioned on your forum that Theo would be great for your team. If the Nets think they can win now....which they could with a line up of Kidd, Carter, Jefferson, Collins and Ratliff then why not?



Because Krstic is already a better offensive player than Ratliff, and given a full season of development, he will be a very good defender. Just needs to add some muscle.

The Nets need defense, but they are much better off dealing for a PF, than another center.


And I don't think you can combine players with an exception anyway. Someone tell me how that deal would work. Where's Trader Bob?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I don't think jmk is being objective at all. He is suggesting theo for a trade exception and NJ pick, which would be a mid\late 1st rounder, that is a horrible return for theo. Theo is better than that.

HAp - 

But look at where POR is WITH Theo, this is a mediocre non-playoff team IMO. Whose best players are all 23 or under.

Kristic could play and see some minutes at PF, the Clips pick is a good asset to have, that should provide another good player in 2yr time.

and SAR could still be traded to address that C need, and good call on the cap space, I din't even think about that. If true that could land us a decent\good player via FA.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> I don't think jmk is being objective at all. He is suggesting theo for a trade exception and NJ pick, which would be a mid\late 1st rounder, that is a horrible return for theo. Theo is better than that.


I'm only suggesting that because there is pretty much nothing else to suggest. There is no chance the Nets give up Krstic.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

See discussion over....Nets fans say Kristic is untoucahble and Hap says Theo is untouchable.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm only suggesting that because there is pretty much nothing else to suggest. There is no chance the Nets give up Krstic.




You say no way like you actually know. The Nets would give up ANY player on their team if they thought it would either.

A. Make them a championship team
B. Make them money 


Just for shoots and giggles let's say the Blazers are willing to send Randolph to NJ. Still no way they trade Krstic?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Too bad neither is a GM, or has any way of knowing what each GM would consider a fair exchange for Theo.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

You know how you guys feel about Telfair? Well, imagine Telfair was 7'-1" tall and has averaged 13.2 points and 7.4 rebounds on 52% shooting in his last 5 games.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> HAp -
> 
> But look at where POR is WITH Theo, this is a mediocre non-playoff team IMO. Whose best players are all 23 or under.


so trade a player in a position where we have a little more backup's available. You know, PF or PG..

if you trade Theo, you *have* to get a C in return, who can play now.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> You know how you guys feel about Telfair? Well, imagine Telfair was 7'-1" tall and has averaged 13.2 points and 7.4 rebounds on 52% shooting in his last 5 games.



I don't think any of us are saying it WILL happen, or even SHOULD happen. But to say there is no way of it happening is silly.

Shaq
Kareem
Wilt
Moses Malone



and many more were all traded for different reasons. Certainly a project center....albeit one with a lot of potential can be dealt as well.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> and many more were all traded for different reasons. Certainly a project center....albeit one with a lot of potential can be dealt as well.


I understand your point, but just a point of reference. Krstic is not a project center anymore. He's getting it done right now. Schub said it pretty well, though, with the Telfair comment.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I love Telfair, but I don't have any illusions that for the right deal he is CERTAINLY tradeable, so that example doesn't fly with me at all.

That's like saying if POR had Carter, and a guy of Jefferson's caliber, and could deal Telfair and our 1st rd pick (or the clips pick) to get Kidd, that POR wouldn't do it. It all depends on what the state of the team is and the assesment of what the affect of adding a Kidd or Theo would do for your teams playoff and title chances.

Telfair is NOT untouchable and niether is Kristic, VERY few players are, don't fool yourselves. 


Hap - 

Kristic can't play now? The guy is a 7ftr. Surely he and Pryzbilla could ably handle the C position.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Let me rephrase myself. Krstic is untouchable, in this trade. As much as I'd like Ratliff, if the Nets were going to trade Krstic, it wouldn't for be a 31 year old defense-only 6-10 center.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> Telfair is NOT untouchable and niether is Kristic, VERY few players are, don't fool yourselves.



When you're talking about a 21 year old 7 footer that can average close to a double-double right now, and who is getting paid a grand total of 5 million dollars over the next 4 years, that's about as untouchable as you can get.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> Hap -
> 
> Kristic can't play now? The guy is a 7ftr. Surely he and Pryzbilla could ably handle the C position.


I think people fall in love with certain players quick.

Yes, Telfair could play right now. But he wouldn't be the PG on a good team. same with Kristic (on this blazers team).

*especially* with horrible outside shooters on this team. 

People seem to just want to go for the quick fix, or the "hot prospect" to fix things, and thats rarely if ever, the thing that fixes things.

This team isn't really that far from being a competitive team. If they were 6-20 I could see making whole sale changes (and thats what trading Theo would start). But they're 13-13. And we're willing to trade the only guy who intimidates people from driving the hole?

Darius averages about 2 blocks a game, but he's not an intimidating blocker. 

Sometimes the grass *isn't* greener on the other side.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

YOu know the funny thing is from the response by POR\NJ fans on both boards, I would bet that the majority of POR fans would say no way, it is not enough and the majority of NJ fans would say no way it is way too much. 

Which means it is probably somewhere close to a fair exchange.

We will see what happens. I think NJ\POR are working on something.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> YOu know the funny thing is from the response by POR\NJ fans on both boards, I would bet that the majority of POR fans would say no way, it is not enough and the majority of NJ fans would say no way it is way too much.
> 
> Which means it is probably somewhere close to a fair exchange.
> ...


I'm not saying it's "not enough", I'm saying it doesn't make sense from Portlands perspective.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

think about it this way..

how many times have we had 15 page "debates" over a trade...that people came up with outlandish trade scenarios after outlandish trade scenarios...only to have it end up not happening?

Now I know that most trades that we discuss don't happen anyway, but there's a reason they don't. Because they don't make sense.

For starters, trading Theo now, would be a bit of a stupid move. They're not going to get a "stud" player for Theo. He's just simply not worth one. As Ed says (much to the shagrin of a lot of us), Theo is a 1 trick pony. It's a very important trick tho, and if a team is depserate enough for that trick, they'll try to trade us something for him. But in reality, the players that they'd be willing to trade that have contracts that are worth 10+ million (about Theo's contract) are generally not worth much. So instead, the trade rumors involve "prospects", that while they might/probably will end up being better than Theo, don't make a lot of sense now.

It'd be like the Blazers Telfair for Ben Wallace. And no, I'm not saying those players are equal to the two mentioned in this trade, and yes I understand they play different positions and Theo and Kristic play the same.

In the long run, Telfair might be a much bigger star than Ben Wallace is. Infact, Telfair might be a huge star, whereas Ben Wallace is a 2nd tier C in the league (not a knock on Ben, I'd take him without flinching if we could get him) and thats all he'll ever be. 

But Detroit would look at us and laugh all the way to the Palace @ Auburn hills. Sometimes it's just not worth trading for a prospect, soley because he's a prospect. You run the risk of him turning out to be the victim of a "He might be Peja Stojakovic, when in reality, he's Peja Drobiniak." syndrome.

I realize that most fans seem to over value their own players. This really isn't whats happening.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap, I do get what you're saying. Your metaphor with Ben Wallace and Telfair is excellent.

That said, (and as at least one other person's pointed out) the Blazers aren't necessarily in it for the "now." Sure the team is still potentially in the playoff hunt and sure, they could surprise someone one -- both the Sonics and the Suns seem like teams that might maintain their current pace only to fall in the first round. Still, the core of this Blazer team is young. By the time Zach, Telfair, Miles, Outlaw, and the rest of the youngsters are ready to really make some noise, Theo'll be about where Sabas is now, minus the offensive skills and rebounding. And, while Ha or Joel might surprise us, there's not a young center in the crew who seems to be dripping with potential the way many of the others are.

I've pretty much stopped tilting at the trade rumors -- it's just too exausting and frustrating. I'll pay attention again once something's actually happened. In the mean time, I wouldn't fault Nash for at least considering moving some of the older players to fill some holes in the younger ranks, particularly center and shooting guard.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

This is actually a great trade in my opinion. Think about it. Really, the Blazers are NOT in for the current season. They won't make a run. Our core is so young and I think will mature better over the next few years.

Theo is not getting any younger, and while he is the best off-the ball shot blocker in the league, he has an injury history. Additionally, he isn't that great of a rebounder. However, in the playoffs, his intensity and ability to clog up the middle are very important. Overall, the Blazers have built an extremely young core. I don't know any of the league's "average ages", but Blazers are probably somewhere near the lower part of that list.

Additionally, with the move for Carter, NJ is making a statement that NOW is the time. Otherwise they wouldn't have given up so many picks, which essentially would screw any "rebuilding" that they could do. Overall, they are looking to win it this year with a strong cast of Kidd, Carter and Jefferson. Kristic might have had a few games where he performed good. However, none of those games were against "elite" teams (and team defenses) nor top league centers. I mean, last year Ratliff averaged 4.5 blocks per game over a 32 game period...but that really doesn't mean crap now does it....I mean this in that way that players go on streaks where they play out of their head...like krstic might be doing.

No player is untouchable. I'd least like to trade Telfair for the Blazers, but he isn't untouchable for the right deal. Telfair for KG...No problem. While that is obviously a bad example......whatever.

Anyways, the Nets and Blazers are at two different ends of the spectrum. The Blazers are clearly building a youthful core and hoping that they will provide future success through Randolph, Miles, Telfair, Outlaw, Monia, Khrapa, Ha, Joel....

The Blazers need a Center to go with this group...and center prospects are hard to come by (good ones anyway). I don't think Joel will amount to much...and hated how he played in the game against Philly. Kristic...whom I have the pleasure of having on my team in NBA Live 2005 (I signed him as a free agent when Nene went down) has actually played extremely well for me.

Overall, these teams are in opposite directions...and with NJ and the trade exception (I guess...I'm not that knowledgeable on CBA and financial stuff), they can take in Ratliff's contract and only return the pick and the Kristic's salary. 

On another note, the Clipps will probably be in the lottery and we could get a really good pick in the next years..only furthering to the young core that we have already been obtaining.

While I'm a strong I-wish-we-traded-Randolph-for-Redd guy...this trade idea has me somewhat excited and it makes sense for both teams.

An improvement at Center would definately help [NJ] against teams like the Heat and Pistons, as well as SA if they plan on making it to the NBA finals. 

You can't tell me that Ratliff isn't an improvement from what NJ currently has at Center. They have the ability to improve themselves in the NOW, without giving up a major player on their team (without losing very much at all from their current roster).

Besides, why do you need a center that can average 8 and 8 or whatever you think he can do. NJ has Carter, Jefferson and Kidd. How many touches...let alone shots...do you expect there to be available to a 21 year old rookie center who is only playing 18 minutes a game? Geat Real. The new "big 3" for NJ can easily provide the offense....Doesn't defense win championships...anyhow?

The deal makes sense from both sides' perspectives. I'd do this trade from either end...seeing as each organization has totally different goals for this season. 

Ok..enough is enough...glad I spent the time to put up a few quality posts tonight.


------------------------------------------------------------

Just a thought. Perhaps...if this trade were to go down, it might involve moving Ha. I would prefer to keep him and see what he can do. But...considering the strange way he was signed in the middle of the season and such...and that he is a BIG body (something NJ lost in the Carter trade) and they could definately use some more size......just a thought. Otherwise I just don't understand waiving stephania...and I still don't since we don't have a full roster.


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perfection</b>!
> 
> Just a thought. Perhaps...if this trade were to go down, it might involve moving Ha. I would prefer to keep him and see what he can do. But...considering the strange way he was signed in the middle of the season and such...and that he is a BIG body (something NJ lost in the Carter trade) and they could definately use some more size......just a thought. Otherwise I just don't understand waiving stephania...and I still don't since we don't have a full roster.


Ha cannot be traded for 90 days after his signing, which is after the trade deadline. Therefore, he cannot be traded until the offseason.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*for the record on my part...*

i say do this deal in a second....Krstic is gonna be special really soon....if anything portland should jump on this deal before he continues to develop and NJ sees this and changes their minds.....the clips draft pick helps alot also and NOT having to pay theo's contract down the road when he is barely able to walk is another positive to the deal


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh my god Hap, I love your new Avatar! Bill Haverchuck! That was the best TV series of all time, and NBC cut it after one season. Now look at the crap they're putting on the air.
______________________________________________

Now trading Theo would make sense for one reason, he's over-paid for what he brings to the team. If we are looking to let SAR go for nothing, we may as well create some cap space and sign a free agent. Not that he's not good, but in a few years Portland will regret signing him to such a long extension.

If we got rid of Theo, we are at *GASP* 26 Million in total salary next season!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow. A three page thread with plenty of opinions and much squabbling about a trade idea that doesn't meet CBA requirements and has zero chance of happening.

Nice! :yes:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Would you trade Theo Ratliff to NJ for Nenad Kristic and the Clips #1 pick?


DOES NOT WORK WITH CBA

Theo's salary $10.9 mil > $10.43 mil exception

you also can't combine exceptions with more players essentially


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> If the trade of Theo for Kristic and a #1 happens, and we let Damon, NVE and SAR all walk after this year we would be roughly around 36 mil in salaries. That's enough left to land a pretty good shooting guard. So maybe the thinking is Theo for Kristac, a #1 pick and a good shooting guard through free agency.


can not happen... see above


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Is something brewing with NJ?*



> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> DOES NOT WORK WITH CBA
> ...


That's what my numbers show. There's always the possibility that Theo makes less than $10.4 million this year, however. And if he does, the trade COULD work. 

I don't see it happening. I'm not convinced that Nash is ready to go back on his stance of "Theo is a linchpin of our team and community" - at least, not after 25 games.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> If the trade of Theo for Kristic and a #1 happens, and we let Damon, NVE and SAR all walk after this year we would be roughly around 36 mil in salaries. That's enough left to land a pretty good shooting guard. So maybe the thinking is Theo for Kristac, a #1 pick and a good shooting guard through free agency.


Closer to $41 million when you throw Monia and the Blazer's #1 pick into the mix. Then if the Clipper draft pick is for 2005, you can add another million.

In other words, not far enough under the cap to be worth renouncing the MLE. Why renounce a $4.5 million exception just to get $3-4 million under the cap?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW before we get too carried away, let's RECOGNIZE that Buecher didn't say Theo, and no one specifically has mentioned the trade exception. Now Theo probably does fit the mold of what Buecher was mentioning, and is likely more attainable than others in that mold.

FWIW Theo and Frahm for Vince works too, but is that the deal? Not likely.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Perfection</b>!
> 
> Kristic might have had a few games where he performed good. However, none of those games were against "elite" teams (and team defenses) nor top league centers. I


Nenad put up 13 and 9 against the Pistons while holding Rasheed to 2 of 13 shooting.

Basically guys, I'll say this. The Nets already see the promise in Krstic, and they already see what he can do for them right now. The chance for Nenad being involved in a deal for Theo Ratliff is extremely slim. It's as close to 0% as you're going to get without actually being there.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> You know how you guys feel about Telfair? Well, imagine Telfair was 7'-1" tall and has averaged 13.2 points and 7.4 rebounds on 52% shooting in his last 5 games.


Exactly right. Im by no means a Nets fan but i am a Krstic fan. Well of his game anyway. Its been a few years of a wait, but hes finally here and man is he playing well for a rook.

This guy is gonna be special. I dont think Ratliff will elivate New Jersey to the next level anyway.

They are much better with having a front court guy who can actually play some offense.


----------

